# Mountains and sea and what not



## laurawilfong1

I'm getting tired of the ole USA,I'm looking for a place that has readily available hiking trails(20min drive),affordable housing 200k$ or less,good health care and wait for it....NO WINTER.I currently live in Phoenix Arizona where I enjoy plenty of outdoorsy activities,also many homeless people,pollution and the ever creeping Nazi agenda.I am looking toward Europe,mostly Spain and Italy,dont need to be in a big city,something medium size with good access to the mountain trails.Culture is great but too old to pretend is worth more than morning coffee with a mountain view.Thank you all


----------



## Bevdeforges

Do you speak either Spanish or Italian? To retire to another country, especially if you'll be living outside a large city, means that you'll be interacting with locals (including doctors, merchants, tradesmen, etc.) and it's pretty rare that the professional folks speak much (if any) English on a regular basis. Have you ever visited Spain or Italy as a tourist? That might help you in making a choice.


----------



## laurawilfong1

I speak Romanian,a Latin based language so learning Italian or Spanish wouldn’t be that big of a deal.I also visited both Spain and Italy.I am looking for recommendations for a specific city that has hiking trails right in the city,has no winter and is affordable


----------



## xabiaxica

laurawilfong1 said:


> I speak Romanian,a Latin based language so learning Italian or Spanish wouldn’t be that big of a deal.I also visited both Spain and Italy.I am looking for recommendations for a specific city that has hiking trails right in the city,has no winter and is affordable


All of Spain, apart from the Canary Islands, has winter, including snow, even in the South.


----------

